
DNC Creates a 'Cybersecurity Board' Without a Single Cybersecurity Expert - Jerry2
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160815/09190935246/democratic-national-committee-creates-cybersecurity-board-without-single-cybersecurity-expert.shtml
======
SixSigma
Seth Rich didn't hack them, he was a data wrangler, the Russian hack story is
a cover.

He just happened to get shot in the back during a "robbery", the "robbers"
just happened to steal nothing but his life.

------
theandrewbailey
The DNC is made of politicians and their buddies. You really can't expect more
than government-grade decisions.

------
dovdov
That's a textbook board then. :D

------
_0ffh
For god's sake, it's called a 'Cybersecurity Board'! What do you expect from
people who cannot distinguish between current reality and 1980's science
fiction?

~~~
mr_overalls
[http://io9.gizmodo.com/today-cyber-means-war-but-back-in-
the...](http://io9.gizmodo.com/today-cyber-means-war-but-back-in-the-1990s-it-
mean-1325671487)

The word "cyber" fell out of fashion in the 90's, and was replaced with
"InfoSec" or similar terms in the private sector. However, the military and
government are resistant to change, so they stuck with it. In those circles,
"cyber" is still common parlance.

~~~
_0ffh
Thanks, nice article, even if it's value to me is solely of a nostalgic
nature. :)

The point I wanted to make is, anybody slinging around 'cyber-this', 'cyber-
that', will not be taken seriously by anyone serious.

